# Qld Scarby 21 Jan 13… Whiting mixed bag



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Scarby Qld 21 Jan 13&#8230; What happened to the whiting?

Many times in the past, I've had pretty poor days fishing for snapper  . On most of those days there has been little or no wind to create a drift&#8230; the method I usually use for the pinkies.

Yesterday, the forecast being 5 to 10 knot winds, I wrongly assumed that there would be patches of glass-out, and consequently no wind with which to drift. 

I'd told Trev (K1) of my intentions, and as he was about an hour late, I stooged about trolling, then did a bit of a drift with the Sou Sou Wester from in close. I had one massive hit on the Elechick, but the connection only lasted about one hectic minute, then zip! Nothing! :shock:

Around then, Trev radioed, telling me he'd just caught a lovely estuary cod 8) , and probably giggled at my misfortune :lol: &#8230; no tact, that boy!

Of course I went back for another dabble over the same area, but all in vain&#8230; so&#8230; packed up and fished a little further out.

No sooner had I got my second line out, when the over-head outfit tore off, and I mistakenly called it for a very nice snapper&#8230; wrong! Make that a grunter! All 45cm of it! Now my lady and I are quite fond of Javelin fish flesh, so into the small zip-top eski (brought along for the whiting) it goes, onto the ice and a couple of scoops of salt water followed. 

Feeling quite happy about that, I decided to continue with the long drift instead of doubling back over the same spot.

About 700 metres later, I observed a bloke in a tinnie playing something that was giving him a hard time&#8230; was just wondering what it could be when the elechick went for a run! It felt like probably a 40cm snapper, but my new opponent suddenly realised it was in trouble, and found another gear! That was short-lived, however, and the line went slack! Checked the leader, and not so neatly cut off. A little ragged, but the 30lb Fleuro had been bitten through. :shock:

The not so neat cut had me pondering about the breed of fish, but back to the job&#8230; new elechick! 

That one didn't last too long, but for all the wrong reasons! Within minutes, I'd snagged and although I paddled back and pulled from up-wind, I couldn't budge it. Finally, after a lot of effort, the line parted at the 'leader to main-line' knot, and guess what? Another elechick coming up, plus 3 metres of fleuro-carbon leader! 

Don't you just love total re-rigs??

I drifted on for a wee while, then trolled back to where the grunter had hit, and immediately the over-head out-fit took a dive, and I was into a pretty hot something or other! I had no idea what it was, but it took me every which-way, under the kayak, North South East or West, it had no preferences&#8230; just took them all whenever&#8230;

I finally got colour, and for a brief moment thought it was a small shark, but another run past showed it to be a schoolie mackerel! However, although seen and recognised, I still had a fighting fish on my hands&#8230; but I had plenty of time, and pretty soon it ran out of puff, and into the net it went. I usually don't net mackerel, but it didn't bite it's way out, so this time it was OK. 8)

Too busy worrying about teeth, I forgot about the camera, but measured it&#8230; 75cm! Beauty, and pretty heavy as it was in pretty good nick! Much too big for my little eski, so out with the towel provided for just this purpose, doused it in the briny, then wrapped the mac in it and slipped it down beside my right leg. 

Trev rang me just then to say he'd just caught a trevally&#8230; I told him that was great, then informed him of my catches, and he didn't seem near as thrilled as yours truly&#8230; he never is when I catch fish! Dunno why! :twisted:

I did another re-run of that drift, and immediately had both lines go off together! My first impression was that I'd come across a school of schoolie macks. That's a funny situation&#8230; which one to fight first??? :? :? I decided on the thread-line outfit, but the over-head lot looked like diving into the water, so I hooked into it, linking the other against my body and in the crook of my left elbow.

Although I was giving it heaps, the fish took me into some rugged country, and then nothing!  I quickly wound it in, secured it under the bungy cord, and hooked into the remaining one. It too took me through some rugged country, but this one came out! A little while later, and 59cm of lovely snapper hit the deck! Ripper!! 8)

However, I've already two fish for home, so back it goes&#8230; nice fish, 'tho. So much for calling them schoolie macs, eh? :lol:

Of course, I had to tell Trev&#8230; didn't seem very impressed&#8230; at all. :?

Bit of a down-side, here&#8230; on checking the line due to feeling the rough terrain whilst fighting the snapper, I found that a complete re-rig was necessary once more! On both lines! BUGGER!!

No sooner had I sorted out one, cast out again, and half-way through tying the leader/main-line knot, the over-head outfit took off again! This one gave me plenty of curry, but after a while, showed itself to be a jewie! Love them jewies! Again, this fish was going back, although going 78cm&#8230; mind you, if I had a choice between jewie and schoolie mac, the jewie would be wrapped in the wet towel instead. :lol:

Where are you when needed, Trev&#8230; I just couldn't hold my camera high enough to get a decent piccie of the jewie&#8230; so the shortened head and tail shot will have to suffice!

Just then, I pick up another snapper that goes 40cm on the truth/lies scale, and of course it slid back into the briny as well.

By now, I've had a top day! Trev rolls up beside me for a quiet yarn, and has the hide to hook up not twenty feet away from me! He goes off fighting his fish, and calling it for at least three different species ie snapper, jewie and the dreaded turtle!

About ten minutes later, he informs me that the hooks pulled and on inspection, the Sebile 76mm Koolie hooks, although beefed up, had straightened. Turtles and jewies weren't even mentioned then&#8230; it was a very&#8230; very&#8230; he repeated&#8230; very big snapper!!! :lol: :lol:

In the mean-time&#8230; something grabs my Z-man elechick coloured flat-tail, and tries to take it home to hang up on the trophy wall&#8230; but I have other ideas, and after another torrid battle, a 55cm grunter slides over the side onto my spray-skirt/work-bench. 8)

Trev thought I had another snapper, and when he came over for a look, I showed him that it was indeed a grunter&#8230; He'd never seen one, let alone tasted one, so I kindly (but delicately) asked him would he like to take it home&#8230; Struth! I was nearly knocked over in the rush! :lol: :lol:

He would take the piccies and weigh it for me.

I informed him that I was leaving them biting and heading home&#8230; Trev still had a lot of paddling left in him, so actually stayed on till 5 pm!

So&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; a day that I honestly thought would entail me fishing the bottom for large winter whiting, turned out to be one helluva mixed fish day!

And the whiting gear was never touched!

The quality of the snaps below leaves a bit to be desired, especially the jewie&#8230; but my arms are only those of a short bloke, so what you sees is what you gets! :lol: :lol:

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

nice work mate thats a great sesh


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Awesome write up of a great session Jimbo - it's the mark of a good jewie when neither the head nor tail fit in the shot :lol:


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Nicely done mate. Always a pleasure reading about someone catching fish near me, especially when I have been pulling donuts lately. Restores the faith that there actually are fish out there. :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

BigGee said:


> You really do have Scarby sorted don't you Jimbo?
> 
> Great read covering a great session. If we had a comp for the most Jewies caught a year you'd ave to be up there.
> 
> Gee


That he does Geoff, most days. I remember one day though....



Evoids said:


> Nicely done mate. Always a pleasure reading about someone catching fish near me, especially when I have been pulling donuts lately. Restores the faith that there actually are fish out there. :lol:


Plenty of donuts here too, but yesterday was different (pics tomorrow). Was it the rain the night before? Was it the SW to SE winds?

trev


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A nice variety in table fish Jim.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Great report Jimbo. Awesome session on the water.


----------



## JRF1973 (Dec 7, 2012)

Great read and a great day by the looks!


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I would kill for a session that good!!!


----------



## sweed (Oct 1, 2011)

A great day Jimmy throwing back legal Jewies no turtles whats going on :shock: 
I'm sure those Cod follow Trev around he never fails.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

sweed said:


> A great day Jimmy throwing back legal Jewies no turtles whats going on :shock:
> I'm sure those Cod follow Trev around he never fails.


You're spot on Gary ... they love me, and I love eating them. This was my PB to date:










*55 cms of tasty cod*



HiRAEdd said:


> I would kill for a session that good!!!


Don't kill, just follow Jimbo (until he yells you to go elsewhere).



Bretto said:


> Great report Jimbo. Awesome session on the water.


He keeps doing it Brett, though there are a few donuts in there as well. Here's the rest of my bag (HB's and many kms):










*55 cm estuary cod, a reasonable 50 cm GT (juvenile), and a 55 cm Grunter bream (Javelin fish) donated by Jimbo.*










*Trevally and the Grunter bream (55 cm)*










*Trevally close up, showing the black spot at the base of the pectoral fin*

And finally, the reason the Grunter is also called a Javelin fish:










*The 'javelins' are clearly shown on the anal fin, Thanks Jimbo...they really are delicious, IMO way better than snapper.*

trev


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

thats not a gt mate diffinaetly a big eye trevally ;-)


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

:lol: Loved the report Jim. Some good belly laughs.....one when imagining Trev's moosh after you told him you were into the fish. Fancy begging for a grunter :lol: This bit is some of your best work....

"it was a very&#8230; very&#8230; he repeated&#8230; very big snapper!!!"

Top post.

Trev, I have sent you a couple of messages re the trip myself and a couple of mates are making up to Sandy Cape (Fraser Island) from Feb 7th - 13th. I realise it is very close to to the weekend you boys have planned on Straddie, but the invite is still there and you could at least tell me to jam it up my date or something :lol:


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

23 Jan. 13

Went out again today&#8230; Trev couldn't make it so I talked to myself on the radio?? :lol: :lol:

First up&#8230; smashing hit&#8230; line tearing off the reel&#8230; just lining up the bows to follow the fish, and once that was OK, tightening up the drag a touch so we're both doing the same speed, and GONE! :shock: 

Isn't that an empty feeling! One second attached to a horse, then nothing!

My guess it a tiny flaw in the braid&#8230; who knows?

Back to the catching fish business&#8230; after of course, complete re-rig and new Z-man elechick coloured flat-tail.

Minutes later&#8230; one of my old friends grabbed the new lure and tormented me for some time until I finally saw the big sod, then touched the braid with Mac (the knife). Guess what! You guessed it&#8230; complete re-rig and new Z-man elechick coloured flat-tail. 

I didn't really detect a smile on your face then&#8230; did I??? Nothing funny about losing my second rig to a bloody turtle! Wait till I wipe that tear from my dial&#8230; sniff! ;-) ;-)

Around then, my day took a turn for the better&#8230; a string of not-so-huge snapper slid up on my spray-skirt work-bench for piccies P, measure M and release R. Feeling a lot better about my lot right then, when a good hit produced a grunter&#8230; twin of the smaller one that I took home on Monday. The PMR treatment for it as well, and my out-look appeared much brighter. 

Another snapper wanted in on the action as well, so it got the PMR jazz as well. Hell! That's bag-out plus 1! The day's pickin' up! 

Around then, a huge shower looked like coming over and drowning me, and really bore watching&#8230; however it missed me by some distance, but lent me some of its accompanying wind. That came in the form of a not very strong Easterly, around 12 knots.

There had been a bit of a dull patch for the past 90 minutes  , but the Easterly put paid to that when the over-head outfit lunged for the briny&#8230; I grabbed it, and she was on for young and old!

Quite a work-out followed, and I had to keep an eye on the runabout anchored near-by. This fish obviously didn't like the look of the Acadia from beneath, and tore off each time it got close&#8230; but my persistence finally wore it down, and when it showed, it was another grunter! These fish don't give up easily, and it was some time before I showed it the net&#8230; Ugh! Didn't like that! Away again, and again! The net finally won the battle, and up on my work-bench it came! 

Not a good time, but right then, the other line tore off! Trying to secure a just-caught grunter without any spare hands got to be quite a work-out! I developed another eye just for the job 8) :lol: , while the other two looked after the new adversary! :lol: This was tricky! ;-) ;-)

To cut it short&#8230; my biggest snapper for the day was slid up onto the spray-deck, and for the want of a better place to put it, into the net with the grunter!

Now&#8230; where is that runabout? About 15 feet away, and not a soul in it knew I had just landed two lovely fish right beside them.

The bloke looked up, spotted me, and asked, "Have you caught any fish, mate?" "Just caught a couple of nice ones right beside you!" I answered, and proceeded to do the PMR action on them both.

The grunter went 62cm, 7cm bigger than the one I passed on to Trev on Monday, and the snap went 50cm.

Please excuse the poor photos... again the short arm problem! :lol:

Again I left them biting, as I really needed to be home to watch the last one-dayer in Tassie, and a lot of cleaning up had to be done first&#8230; so on yer bike ol' feller!

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Top stuff Jim. I've been working away with essays and going crazy only to just now have a look at the forecast over the next few days to plan some trips and well hmmm. I'm not sure I can put up with 50-100ml rain. At least you got to show me what i've missed out on. Thanks Jim :?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I am in awe, once again Jimbo. You really are TC (top cat, or turtle catcher ... whatever). Another ripper session mate.

Trev


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice session again their Jimbo, good to see your turtle attractant is also good for grunter.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

kayakone said:


> HiRAEdd said:
> 
> 
> > I would kill for a session that good!!!
> ...


I'm not stealthy enough  I stand out like the proverbial dogs balls on the water in my bright yellow kayak


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

HiRAEdd said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > HiRAEdd said:
> ...


You'll be right Gavin. He's so old and decrepit, he has trouble pulling in ten decent fish every day. Oh, and his eyesight and hearing is failing, so you sneak up on him quietly.

Wily old fox.

trev


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm considering mounting a small gatling gun on the rear of the Acadia, to deter sneakeruppers (what a brilliant new word!! :lol: ) from sneaking up on me... firing off a random clip occasionally should do the trick! :twisted: ;-)

This could possibly create some FAD's (Fish Attracting Devices) for me... the previous owner probably wouldn't care by then, eh? :twisted: ;-)

Cheerybyes... Jimbo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Beekeeper said:


> I'm considering mounting a small gatling gun on the rear of the Acadia, to deter sneakeruppers (what a brilliant new word!! :lol: ) from sneaking up on me... firing off a random clip occasionally should do the trick! :twisted: ;-)
> 
> This could possibly create some FAD's (Fish Attracting Devices) for me... the previous owner probably wouldn't care by then, eh? :twisted: ;-)
> 
> Cheerybyes... Jimbo


 :lol:

We may have to try sleuth and deception. Imagine coming up under his yak (with scuba) and tipping him out. I've heard that he's not to good on SIK re-entries. :lol: :lol: :lol:

trev


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

kayakone said:


> Beekeeper said:
> 
> 
> > I'm considering mounting a small gatling gun on the rear of the Acadia, to deter sneakeruppers (what a brilliant new word!! :lol: ) from sneaking up on me... firing off a random clip occasionally should do the trick! :twisted: ;-)
> ...


You might as well take a spear-gun with you Trev... maybe pick up a 95cm snap!! :lol: :lol:

Hey! Come to think about it, I watched you hop over the side when your rashi (?) got a bit too warm for you... the re-entry wasn't pretty!!!



Wrassemagnet said:


> Nice session again their Jimbo, good to see your turtle attractant is also good for grunter.


Although the grunter are trying to catch up, Jim, the big round flippered fellers are still way ahead! I don't know what it's like for them where you fish, but here at most times we're surrounded by them... and at times I get really twitchy... usually just prior to hooking up to what feels like a Nautilus Sub!



bruus said:


> Top stuff Jim. I've been working away with essays and going crazy only to just now have a look at the forecast over the next few days to plan some trips and well hmmm. I'm not sure I can put up with 50-100ml rain. At least you got to show me what i've missed out on. Thanks Jim :?


I walked along the front from Woody Point to Redcliffe North this-morning instead of hitting the water, and was quite glad of the choice I'd made when one squall reached some 30knots with driving rain!

I guess we'll just have to wait for this rain period to pass over, then I might see you out the front, eh?

Cheers all... Jimbo


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Old and decrepit - gattling gun. Got it


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

HiRAEdd said:


> Old and decrepit - gattling gun. Got it


I guess I did show my age with my choice of weapons, eh? 

Come to think about it... you'd have to be some kind of a contortionist to use a gattling gun mounted on the back pointing to the rear, when you're sitting inside a SIK facing the other way! :lol:

It just shows the versatility of the old folk! 8)

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

If you were acting your age Jimbo you would use Greek Fire. I re-discovered the lost secret of this terrifying weapon which protected Byzantium from all naval threats. The ammunition is not for the faint hearted though - 1kg of Zed's or Nezevic's hot wings loaded down your neck the night before.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Wrassemagnet said:


> If you were acting your age Jimbo you would use Greek Fire. I re-discovered the lost secret of this terrifying weapon which protected Byzantium from all naval threats. The ammunition is not for the faint hearted though - 1kg of Zed's or Nezevic's hot wings loaded down your neck the night before.


Please, _don't _encourage him Jim ... 'e already smells 'orrible.

trev


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Wrassemagnet said:


> If you were acting your age Jimbo you would use Greek Fire. I re-discovered the lost secret of this terrifying weapon which protected Byzantium from all naval threats. The ammunition is not for the faint hearted though - 1kg of Zed's or Nezevic's hot wings loaded down your neck the night before.


A hand-full or two of sultanas the night before would do it every time for me :twisted: , Jim... after many years, everybody gets to know what affects their body in what way. ;-)



kayakone said:


> Please, _don't _encourage him Jim ... 'e already smells 'orrible. trev


And still the penny hasn't dropped, Trev... :twisted: You keep comin' back for more! :lol:

Cheers fellers... Jimbo


----------

